# Harrisonburg, Virginia D&D, Players Wanted



## Carpe DM (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi all:

We have a good group going in Harrisonburg.  Experienced gamemaster, players are mature (mid-20s plus), educated, and into it.  We have room for one or two more.  You can check out the world at www.arva.wetpaint.com.  Send email inquiries to fairfieldj-at-wlu-dot-edu.

Carpe


----------

